# East Midlands Strongest Man



## tomfw (Aug 6, 2009)

Right lads

Recently been getting into my strength training, I've been following Wendlers 531 routine, with great progress over the last few months.

Last month I got myself a sled, tractor tyre and farmer walk with the intention of only training for fun, but I've enjoyed it so much I've entered East Midlands Strongest Man comp in March in the 105kg class, this will be the first time I've ever competed.

Any tips for a complete newbie to Strongman training and events?

Much appreciated 

Tom


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

tomfw said:


> Right lads
> 
> Recently been getting into my strength training, I've been following Wendlers 531 routine, with great progress over the last few months.
> 
> ...


I have no tips for you I as know fook all but I want to wish you the best of luck and ask whereabouts in the East Mids is this going to be?

Cheers, Paul


----------



## tomfw (Aug 6, 2009)

It's in Northampton, 2nd March 2014


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

tomfw said:


> It's in Northampton, 2nd March 2014


Cheers mate


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

tomfw said:


> It's in Northampton, 2nd March 2014


whats your current lifts mate ?


----------



## tomfw (Aug 6, 2009)

Paz1982 said:


> whats your current lifts mate ?


Deadlift 220

Squat 215

Bench 140

OHP 102.5


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

tomfw said:


> Deadlift 220
> 
> Squat 215
> 
> ...


nice. its something that interests me as well and ive just started a 5x5 stronglift type routine so hopefully i'll be somewhere near towards the end of next year.

good luck with it


----------



## tomfw (Aug 6, 2009)

Only really followed an actual routine for half of this year but it's made a real difference, before that I was just going to gym and lifting weights and making no real progress!

Didn't see the point in waiting to have a go at an event, just want to get involved and learn more!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Good luck mate. I'm only in Market Harborough. I'll come along and give you some support!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

@ewen will be able to give you some pointers


----------



## tomfw (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks mate 

Really looking forward to it!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Find local training camps .

And have fun .


----------



## tomfw (Aug 6, 2009)

Definitely going to look for a local camp and get involved!

@ewen - how many times a week do you train events?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tomfw said:


> Definitely going to look for a local camp and get involved!
> 
> @ewen - how many times a week do you train events?


Depends sometimes Saturday only sometimes 1 event every gym day .

Events need to be done lije your gym training .


----------



## tomfw (Aug 6, 2009)

ewen said:


> Depends sometimes Saturday only sometimes 1 event every gym day .
> 
> Events need to be done lije your gym training .


Yeah I'd like to get 2 in a week, I work on the doors at weekends and don't get in til 6am sun morning so I'm a zombie on a Sunday, but Saturdays are good, could do a week day session between my normal routine.. Dare I ask, any kind of cardio incorporated? I do a lot of boxing mobility routines after my chest & OHP day from when I used to box, seems to be keeping me on my toes


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> @ewen will be able to give you some pointers


As well as being pretty local in a few weeks!

@Dirk McQuickly You actually in mh? Or just nearby, only a few minutes from me. Use the leisure centre whenever my gym is shut.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tomfw said:


> Yeah I'd like to get 2 in a week, I work on the doors at weekends and don't get in til 6am sun morning so I'm a zombie on a Sunday, but Saturdays are good, could do a week day session between my normal routine.. Dare I ask, any kind of cardio incorporated? I do a lot of boxing mobility routines after my chest & OHP day from when I used to box, seems to be keeping me on my toes


running with heavy weights will be plenty cardio but make sure you keep on top of cardio if its not .

treat strongman events the same as gym stuff so do sets/reps like in the gym .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> As well as being pretty local in a few weeks!
> 
> @Dirk McQuickly You actually in mh? Or just nearby, only a few minutes from me. Use the leisure centre whenever my gym is shut.


no limits gym has offered to get the equipment out for me on a sunday and buy any bits i need so if we get a little sunday group going im sure we could cater for all levels even do it crossfit style cardio based .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> no limits gym has offered to get the equipment out for me on a sunday and buy any bits i need so if we get a little sunday group going im sure we could cater for all levels even do it crossfit style cardio based .


Which one is that?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Which one is that?


rugby , small hardcore place


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Double up on your squat, deadlift and OHP training. When your at the competition use it as a learning experience and ask a lot of questions. Ask your lifts stand ATM there not that impressive but that's what you train for. You'll learn more from trying to compete then training for 5 years to compete.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> rugby , small hardcore place


Ah cool, sounds good! And only 10 minutes from where I wake up most Sundays


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Ah cool, sounds good! And only 10 minutes from where I wake up most Sundays


and a good reason to drink less on sat nights :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Kimball said:


> As well as being pretty local in a few weeks!
> 
> @Dirk McQuickly You actually in mh? Or just nearby, only a few minutes from me. Use the leisure centre whenever my gym is shut.


Yes mate. Used to train at the leisure centre. Train at Fitzone now. You train at Bruno's?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

No, I'm in Wigston for now. Is fitzone the new 24 hour one next to the kiddies play thing?

If it is I had a look round and it seemed good!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Kimball said:


> No, I'm in Wigston for now. Is fitzone the new 24 hour one next to the kiddies play thing?
> 
> If it is I had a look round and it seemed good!


No mate. That's snap fit. Fitzone is a much better gym. Just round the corner from the train station. Run by a pro bb'er, Perry Crick. I know Wigston well. I have a disabled daughter who goes to a special school there. Nice place, Wiggo!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> No mate. That's snap fit. Fitzone is a much better gym. Just round the corner from the train station. Run by a pro bb'er, Perry Crick. I know Wigston well. I have a disabled daughter who goes to a special school there. Nice place, Wiggo!


Ah ok, don't know that one. How busy is it? And what do the dumbbells go up to?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

It's pretty busy early evening Monday to Thursday (as is everywhere). But pretty quiet rest of the time. Plenty of dumbells. Up to 75's. Not that I ever trouble them.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

tomfw said:


> Right lads
> 
> Recently been getting into my strength training, I've been following Wendlers 531 routine, with great progress over the last few months.
> 
> ...


Where did you here of this pal? I might be interested in that as should have healed way before then to be able to compete..

\THanks


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's pretty busy early evening Monday to Thursday (as is everywhere). But pretty quiet rest of the time. Plenty of dumbells. Up to 75's. Not that I ever trouble them.


Might pop in and have a look then, most of the local gyms run out at 40-50 and I'm about there now. Was looking for somewhere with bigger so......


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Might pop in and have a look then, most of the local gyms run out at 40-50 and I'm about there now. Was looking for somewhere with bigger so......


May see you in there! Though you'd have to get there at 6 in the morning to catch me...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> May see you in there! Though you'd have to get there at 6 in the morning to catch me...


There's only one thing I'm doing at 6 in the morning if I'm awake don't know how people do that!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

@Kimball , have you not tried Unique physique in Wigston?

There is also another place in Oadby on the border of Wigston. Animals gym. Turn left after you've gone past where Tigers train into that Ind Est.

I work all over Leicestershire and now and again I pop into anywhere with a decent hack squat machine for a 10 set workout.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

ewen said:


> no limits gym has offered to get the equipment out for me on a sunday and buy any bits i need so if we get a little sunday group going im sure we could cater for all levels even do it crossfit style cardio based .


If it hadn't have been for my back still recovering, I would have come down....not for the cross fit!!

I'm really struggling with my squat and deadlift due to my lower back letting go a few months back. In fact I think I'm struggling on all lifts at the moment. :confused1:

Where is the actual comp which the OP was about?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> If it hadn't have been for my back still recovering, I would have come down....not for the cross fit!!
> 
> I'm really struggling with my squat and deadlift due to my lower back letting go a few months back. In fact I think I'm struggling on all lifts at the moment. :confused1:
> 
> Where is the actual comp which the OP was about?


not sure , have a look on sugden barbell or facebook .

maybe your back needs so heavy ass weight on it , show it who`s boss


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

ewen said:


> not sure , have a look on sugden barbell or facebook .
> 
> maybe your back needs so heavy ass weight on it , show it who`s boss


Haha, I am going to attempt some deadlifts this week if I feel supple enough. I did do some front squats last Saturday(16th) working up to a pansy 120kg and my quads still feel tight(tried to train them Friday 22nd but had to abandon it at 100kg). :lol:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Haha, I am going to attempt some deadlifts this week if I feel supple enough. I did do some front squats last Saturday(16th) working up to a pansy 120kg and my quads still feel tight(tried to train them Friday 22nd but had to abandon it at 100kg). :lol:


squatted 120 for the first time in around 6 weeks last week haven't deadlifted in ages trying to get over the bad back.. Need to start again soon really want to compete next year!!

120 ohh 120kgs.....


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

tomfw said:


> It's in Northampton, 2nd March 2014


See you there just bought me ticket!! Beter get healing and training!!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

tomfw said:


> Right lads
> 
> Recently been getting into my strength training, I've been following Wendlers 531 routine, with great progress over the last few months.
> 
> ...


Still up for this fella? Time is nearing.. how's your training going?


----------



## tomfw (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep still up for it pal!

Training was going great, until 4 week ago, injured my ankle and hamstring, just got it back to OK ish now and now I'm full of flu! Hoping next week I'll be back training properly again! Still giving it a go tho!

How about you?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

tomfw said:


> Yep still up for it pal!
> 
> Training was going great, until 4 week ago, injured my ankle and hamstring, just got it back to OK ish now and now I'm full of flu! Hoping next week I'll be back training properly again! Still giving it a go tho!
> 
> How about you?


I was just looking at booking a hotel for the night before as weigh in is at 8am so would need to drive mega early or stay near.

Sorry to hear that mate injury's in this type of training are a pain.. Man flu wont help! Had a few set backs myself my back never really healed before and still gives me grief when deadlifting so not too strong on that atm. Not looking forward to the fat grip bar..

Training has taken a more serious approach now, tho hindered with wedding plans.

Just looking forward to turning up and giving it my all on the day. Hope I can keep under that 105 weight category a bit longer


----------



## tomfw (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah I'm borderline 105KG lol.. Diet has been so good but soon as I got injured it slackened a bit.. My deadlift has been at an all time high but now hamstring has been injured it's suffered! I'm looking forward to it all, just want to get some experience! Think I am going to driving down mega early lol 

I'm hoping next week I can pick up where I left off re; training. Bloody injuries!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

tomfw said:


> Yeah I'm borderline 105KG lol.. Diet has been so good but soon as I got injured it slackened a bit.. My deadlift has been at an all time high but now hamstring has been injured it's suffered! I'm looking forward to it all, just want to get some experience! Think I am going to driving down mega early lol
> 
> I'm hoping next week I can pick up where I left off re; training. Bloody injuries!


Where you coming from? Well I weighed 103.5 yesterday morning was hoping for a little less as I've dieted for about 6 weeks. Less food in mouth.. :thumbdown:


----------



## tomfw (Aug 6, 2009)

Leeds area, I've come down from 110KG to 102KG over 3 months, with strength flying up, then injured! Around 103KG now, still gonna give it my best shot! Be happy to complete all events lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

what are the eventts and have you guys got a link ? not far from me so might pop over


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Not sure on the link mate its called east midlands strongest March 3rd.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

tomfw said:


> Leeds area, I've come down from 110KG to 102KG over 3 months, with strength flying up, then injured! Around 103KG now, still gonna give it my best shot! Be happy to complete all events lol


Nice work I wish my strength would fly up with weight loss it seems more like the opposite..


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

ewen said:


> what are the eventts and have you guys got a link ? not far from me so might pop over


http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDAQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.progressivetrainingsystems.co.uk%2Fstore%2Findex.php%2Fevents%2Feast-midland-s-strongest.html&ei=u6v4Up21LYjQ7AaOqICICg&usg=AFQjCNHfide7O5Th2RRzFOwMnxLkE9FjXw&bvm=bv.60983673,d.bGQ

Try that?


----------



## tomfw (Aug 6, 2009)

@ewen do you have FB and I'll send you the link


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CDAQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.progressivetrainingsystems.co.uk%2Fstore%2Findex.php%2Fevents%2Feast-midland-s-strongest.html&ei=u6v4Up21LYjQ7AaOqICICg&usg=AFQjCNHfide7O5Th2RRzFOwMnxLkE9FjXw&bvm=bv.60983673,d.bGQ
> 
> Try that?


found it on fb https://www.facebook.com/events/692565030757008/?previousaction=join&source=1

not sure about some of the events , carry a keg then press it overhead then carry it somewhere else then press it lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tomfw said:


> @ewen do you have FB and I'll send you the link


found it but repped you my name if you wanna hit me up anytime .


----------



## tomfw (Aug 6, 2009)

I've entered another one in April too, @ VXG gym, novice open weight.. !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tomfw said:


> I've entered another one in April too, @ VXG gym, novice open weight.. !


just seen events on that , looks a decent comp , much better events .


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

ewen said:


> found it on fb https://www.facebook.com/events/692565030757008/?previousaction=join&source=1
> 
> not sure about some of the events , carry a keg then press it overhead then carry it somewhere else then press it lol


Yea does seem odd!! Im not on facebook but im thinking some of these events will change on the day as the pull and push a transit is on turf??


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

tomfw said:


> I've entered another one in April too, @ VXG gym, novice open weight.. !


Hmm that one looks a lot beter! I like the novice open weight idea plus the weight is more manageable


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Yea does seem odd!! Im not on facebook but im thinking some of these events will change on the day as the pull and push a transit is on turf??


looks like a prowler pull then push it back on concrete/tarmac

Entrance fee £20, includes event t-shirts and trophies for top places.

This is a one day event on the Sunday, with an event start of 10am, with weigh-ins at 8am (same day).

This event is being sponsored by 'Gymnutrition' and 'The Back & Body Clinic'.

Places limited to first 20 paid entrants in each category.

3 categories:

-U80kg Men

-U105kg Men

-Openweight Men

Event 1:

-Max axle bar deadlift (30 seconds per attempt)

3 nominated lifts after the starting weight (No straps or suits!). Starting weight is mandatory. Deadlift will be from normal height.

U80kg Men starting weight - 160kg

U105kg Men starting weight - 200kg

Openweight Men starting weight - 240kg

Event 2:

-Floor to overhead reps (75 seconds limit)

U80kg Men - 60kg thin log

U105kg Men - 100kg thick log

Openweight Men - 120kg axle

Event 3:

-Rope pull to prowler push (75 seconds limit)

Seated pull for 20 metres straight into a 20 metre push back.

U80kg Men - Prowler + 100kg

U105kg Men - Prowler + 140kg

Openweight Men - Prowler + 160kg

Event 4:

-Keg carry and lift (75 seconds limit)

This event is a bit different! This will involve carrying a keg 20 metres and then lifting it overhead, and repeating this without putting the keg down. Maximum reps in the time limit wins, reps will be split timed in case of ties.

U80kg Men - 60kg

U105kg Men - 80kg

Openweight Men - 100kg

Event 5:

-Tyre flips to farmers walk (75 seconds limit)

5 flips of the tyre and then 20 metres of farmers walk.

U80kg Men - 180kg Tyre, Farmers 85kg each hand

U105kg Men - 300kg Tyre, Farmers 115kg each hand

Openweight Men - 300kg Tyre, Farmers 135kg each hand

Event 6:

-Crucifix hold (No time limit)

U80kg Men - 8kg per hand

U105kg Men - 12kg per hand

Openweight Men - 16kg per hand


----------



## tomfw (Aug 6, 2009)

Gonna be hard for I reckon, 1st time for me!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

ewen said:


> looks like a prowler pull then push it back on concrete/tarmac
> 
> Entrance fee £20, includes event t-shirts and trophies for top places.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. Not looking forward to the tyre flip.. Bicep tears ahoy!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bigchickenlover said:


> Thanks mate. Not looking forward to the tyre flip.. Bicep tears ahoy!


keep hands wide use them as hooks not levers , drive up and through with chest , practice and you`ll be fine mate .


----------



## tomfw (Aug 6, 2009)

I been practising with a 300KG tyre and it's not too bad mate! Easier then I imagined lol!


----------

